# Your snow gear sites?



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Hit my site for Sprecial Blend, Volcom, RVCA, Nomis, Obey, Holden, Grenade, Foursquare, Forum, Thirty-two, Billabong, etc.
We have some jackets starting around $50 with free shipping...


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

appreciate it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Shell Jackets

Soft Shell Jackets

Hoodies

Mens Snowboard Hoodies


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

^ i used snowboards.net last season for a sweet deal on a pair of 686 cargos


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

There's a huge thread about a lot of the online retailers the members on this forum use:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/1265-online-retailers.html


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I had nothing but trouble trying to get an international order out of the-house.com. Took me 2 weeks and about 25 emails just to get it sent out, took around 20 days in total. On the other hand I regularly order from sierra and they turn up in 4 days with a minimum of fuss.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

appreciate the link DCR, the big thing is I got is that I bought most of my gear for like 75$ XD call me spoiled but when I'm crusing on my 104$ burton Se7en I refuse to spend over that on a jacket


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I always keep an eye out on cleansnipe.com


----------



## surfstar (Mar 6, 2009)

Snowboard, Snowboards, Burton Snowboards, Burton Bindings, Burton Boots, and snowboard reviews - Free Shipping - US Orders Over $100

Sierra Trading Post ? Great Deals. Great Brands. - check Sierra Trading Post Coupons and coupon codes for coupon codes. I routinely get 30% off their low/sale prices. Picked up a new Burton Dom & Mission bindings for $190 last season. Also buy almost all my base layers, socks and hiking/backpacking equipment through them.


----------



## cubes (Jun 9, 2008)

I am in Australia and have picked up some killer deals and service from Josh R at Milosports also good luck from Tactics and like mentioned before Sierra and Surf the earth for some K2 Autos, but I did have to email for shipping quotes. Overall for hassle free impersonal plug in info and send Sierra and Tactics and for real person comunicastion with heaps of unbiased advice Milosport, free stickers get bonus points.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I always keep an eye out on cleansnipe.com


Nice didn't know this existed...been in the tropics last season, thanks!


----------

